# What’s for dinner?



## Ronni (Mar 16, 2021)

White chicken chili with a side of cornbread and whole grain tortilla chips.

Oh. let’s not forget the bloody marys. I know this should be a Margarita accompaniment but we felt like a Bloody Mary instead!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)

Breaded cube steaks, watercress salad.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

tuna salad sandwich...chips...i don't know what for dessert. with a narco chaser.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 16, 2021)

We had a beef and broccoli stir fry and I made egg drop soup to go with it. 
My corn beef is doing its thing in the crock pot which I'm looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> tuna salad sandwich...chips...i don't know what for dessert. with a narco chaser.


added tomato soup too


----------



## MrPants (Mar 16, 2021)

Instead of dinner on Saturday, I made some bacon wrapped scallops with pineapple chunks. I had some frozen scallops that I cut in half then wrapped in a 1/2 slice of bacon and stuck a piece of pineapple on the end of the toothpick. Baked them for 8-10 mins. in the oven at about 375 degrees. I had pre-cooked the bacon about 1/2 way prior to wrapping the scallops.

Not really healthy I'm sure with the bacon but were they ever tasty  The pineapple added a nice sweetness to the bacon & scallop flavors.


----------



## Lee (Mar 17, 2021)

Shake & Bake chicken thighs with coleslaw and store bought French Bread....lazy yesterday


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

Jacket potato with grated cheese.... 

Hubs had jacket potato with beans and vegan cheese...


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 17, 2021)

Home made mac n cheezeeeezzzzzz.  I make it my wayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> Home made mac n cheezeeeezzzzzz.  I make it my wayyyyyyyyyy


I only ever make home-made Mac n' cheese...   My o/h before he became Vegan would eat Mac & cheese cold out of a can....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

They have it in a can? *Wrinkles nose*


----------



## Ronni (Mar 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> tuna salad sandwich...chips...i don't know what for dessert. with a narco chaser.


What’s a narco chaser??


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

Ronni said:


> What’s a narco chaser??


I broke a rib. They gave me narcotics. I was making a joke about taking one after I ate.


----------



## charry (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m having ,salmon in watercress and honey sauce, new pots , and honey carrots


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I only ever make home-made Mac n' cheese...   My o/h before he became Vegan would eat Mac & cheese cold out of a can....


 Learn something new each day, Kraft Dinner in a can....  think I will keep making my own.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 17, 2021)

Lakeland living said:


> Learn something new each day, Kraft Dinner in a can....  think I will keep making my own.


I think the canned version is made by Heinz...the packet version is Kraft


----------



## J.B Books (Mar 17, 2021)

Beef Brisket


----------



## Ronni (Mar 18, 2021)

For last night’s dinner I made a veggie pizza (no red sauce) on a Boboli crust. It’s Ron’s most favorite pizza!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2021)

Tonight’s dinner.  Lemon garlic salmon and broccoli. Ron had a sweet potato with his, I had a salad with mine. Damn him for his metabolism!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 19, 2021)

I had spinach ravioli. It comes frozen. I boil the ravioli, add my own sauce and top it with shredded mozzarella cheese. Very good.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

tuna salad sandwich with sweet potato chips & a diet coke. lite ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2021)

Last night was a Stouffer’s fish with mac&cheese and a side of asparagus.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night was a Stouffer’s fish with mac&cheese and a side of asparagus.


co-0incidentally I had Mac & cheese last night but with bacon and  lambs liver


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They have it in a can? *Wrinkles nose*


yes it's disgusting...well to me, but other people seem to like it...


----------



## MrPants (Mar 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes it's disgusting...well to me, but other people seem to like it...


It's pretty bad warmed up. Can't imagine it cold outta the can. Heinz changed the recipe for their canned spaghetti many years ago and it hasn't been the same since. Original recipe was pretty decent as I recall but not any longer


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2021)

Beans and Franks with cornbread rolls. One of my favorite meals.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 20, 2021)

Rogan Josh this evening using  cubed mutton marinated in yoghurt , ginger, garlic and lemon juice.  I served it with basmati rice and dry spiced potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## Irwin (Mar 20, 2021)

Crabcakes and baked potatoes.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2021)

Chicken Shawarma in a pita for him, and Falafel in a Pita for me .. take-out


----------



## Pollyanna (Mar 20, 2021)

Healthy yoghurt porridge and blueberries for breakfast chicken breast and salad for lunch I'm going to be bad and nibble big packet of hot and spicy dry roasted peanuts now no while drinking gin


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 20, 2021)

Tonight I made deep-fried fresh chicken wings from scratch for the first time in years and they were amazing!

I tossed half in an Asian-inspired sauce made with SF orange marmalade, chili garlic paste, soy sauce, and sesame oil.

The other half were tossed in a traditional Buffalo wing sauce made with white vinegar, butter, and Frank's hot sauce.

Sometimes I forget how quick and easy it is to prepare things like this for one person.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

Tonight I had Mustard Ham, buttery mash, and beans


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Holy crap! It's 6:30 in the evening & all I've had to eat was 5 cookies. I'll be back. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Holy crap! It's 6:30 in the evening & all I've had to eat was 5 cookies. I'll be back. LOL!


well actually it's 11.40pm, so it's too late to eat...come back at once....


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Ok...this evening I took the remaining tuna salad and toasted a cinnamon raisin bagel and put tuna on both halves with a slice of cheese on both. Popped it in the microwave & I'm having it with sweet potato chips. It's actually very yummy!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 20, 2021)

Hot Italian Sausage, black beans and brown rice.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 20, 2021)

Double cheeseburger with chips and salsa


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Ronni said:


> For last night’s dinner I made a veggie pizza (no red sauce) on a Boboli crust. It’s Ron’s most favorite pizza! View attachment 155285


Doesn't like red sauce or can't have? I like a light layer on mine. It looks good though.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 20, 2021)

Left over corned beef and cabbage w/red potatoes.

And a slice of banana bread I made w/just 3 ingredients.  It's pretty good.  I didnt have any walnuts to add.

3ingredients)  2 eggs, 3 ripe nanas, and a box of yellow cake mix.
Stir and bake.


----------



## bowmore (Mar 20, 2021)

Macadamia crusted Halibut with rice and veggies; Irish Guiness stew with mashed potatoes


----------



## MrPants (Mar 20, 2021)

Couple of these and some potato chips was all I could be bothered with tonight


----------



## Ronni (Mar 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Doesn't like red sauce or can't have? I like a light layer on mine. It looks good though.


Oh we can both have it. It’s just that If I’m making my own veggie pizza I never put red sauce on it. It’s always piled high with fresh veggies, spices and a sprinkle of cheese, and we both agreed it just tastes better without the red sauce.


----------

